# Mizuno R Series 52 degree wedge



## mancity101 (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone considering a gap wedge, seriously consider this. Lovely shaped head, feels great in the swing and you have a fantastic, soft, responsive feel from the face. 
Has helped me enormously from approx 100 yds in, especially around the green. One of my best club purchases


----------



## haplesshacker (Aug 11, 2009)

Agreed. Got the 52 and the 60 degree sister. Both very good.


----------



## drawboy (Aug 11, 2009)

I have the vokey's in 52 and 58 and although they look the puppies naughty bits they are very unforgiving and border on difficult to hit. I think i'll go back to mizzy wedges, had them before and shouldn't have changed.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2009)

I've had MPR's and MPT's in the past and they are good. Changed to the Ping Tour-W and got more consistency on fuller shots but around the green the Mizzy's were just as good.


----------



## d1217 (Aug 20, 2009)

haplesshacker, what is the 60* like? i am considering getting one.


----------



## haplesshacker (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay. You'll have to take this as read, but please bear in mind the source. ie a high h'capper.

The 60 I have has the 9 degree bounce version. It was pretty much the only club working for me on the Brabazon. I use it for almost all greenside bunker shots and most get over the bunker / hazards around the green type shots. I try not to use it on very fluffy lies as it tends to just swoosh underneath the ball. But that's where the 52 comes in.

Nice club though.

However, I also have an MD Superstrong Players 56 degree. At Â£30 odd less than the Mizzys, it's a very fine club.


----------

